# cherrywood pole



## cullen (Aug 10, 2009)

are they anygood the price is it good thiugh :mrgreen:


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought two 5' Cherrywoods from Bass Pro this spring for Crappie fishing. I didn't get to use them (bass fished all spring) so I'm interested in the replys too!


----------



## Jwengerd (Aug 10, 2009)

My wife has a 6'6" spinning cherrywood setup. I havent had any complaints with nor has she. For the money its a good rod. 


-Justin


----------



## Andy (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm using a 7' med action spinning rod, this is the third one I've owned, and wouldn't hesitate to buy another if I was looking for a rod.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought the ultrilight spinning rod this spring and got to use it twice before I broke the tip trying to pull another rod out of the box. :x 

It was a decent rod for the money.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 16, 2009)

It ain't a bad rod for the money at all. I have them for use on my bream setups, and they are a quality rod.


----------



## shootisttx (Sep 16, 2009)

In my opinion, you can't beat Cherrywoods and Lightnin' Rods for the money. Great rods.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Sep 16, 2009)

Have to agree with above posts. I will say this though the cherrywoods seem a bit lighter in action than labeled. I have a medium action 7' baitcaster that is pretty wispy, more like a medium-light.


----------



## jl_rotary (Sep 20, 2009)

not a bad rod for the price.
bottom line is....you get what you pay for
i owned one and it broke within the year, went to buy another bought it and then immediately returned it and went and picked up a st croix and have been buying them ever since...just fyi


----------



## russ010 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've got a Medium Casting one that I use for fishing chatterbaits with a huge Abu Garcia 5500... it casts a mile, and I've had that rod for more than 5 years with no complaints. The only thing I suggest doing is taking the tip off and replacing it with a Fuji that has the insert inside the ring. Otherwise, if you get a nick in the aluminum ring, it will tear your line up and might cost you the fish of a life time!


----------



## jigster60 (Oct 2, 2009)

I got 3 of them best crankbait rod going for the price...I love mine have had no problems with them... My have to change out tip on the one I use for deep cranking this winter going to a fugi tip on it....JIGGY


----------



## MrSimon (Jul 27, 2011)

I know its an old thread, but people search stuff up so I'll put this here.

I've bought nothing but Cherrywood rods from Wal-mart for the past five years or so. I love the action! They are really light weight, but not whippy like other rods. The cork is nice and I love fishing with them.

But, they break really easily. I counted it up last night and I've bought 12 cherrywood rods over the years, and I've broken 8 of them. Some of the breaks were my fault - I'm not exactly easy on rods. But a lot of them shouldn't have happened.

Fortunately, I just take them back to Wal-mart for a replacement ... no questions asked ... But, I've had a few rods break early in a fishing trip, and nobody likes that.

So, going forward, I won't buy them anymore. Its a shame really, I liked them.

I just bought a different Wal-mart $20 rod made by Quantum. Its blue and feels a lot like the cherrywood, but not quite as rigid. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## TNtroller (Jul 27, 2011)

I've had a WM cherrywood ML rod for several years I use for crappie, good rod, no complaints. I don't see buying the high $$ rods/reels myself, if that's what you want fine, just not me. I'm just not going to spend the $$. I bought some $40 rods a couple weeks ago, and thought, damn, I better like 'em/hope they catch some fish. :LOL2:


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 28, 2011)

I bought one just so I could try out a new reel and thought the guides were noisey with braid. Turns out it is noisey on a different rod as well.

I didn't use the cherrywood much but for the money it seemed ok.


----------



## topojones (Jul 31, 2011)

I set my son up with a cherrywood caster a couple years ago and have had no complaints so far. Casts great and has pulled in plenty of keepers.  I'm starting to get in rod building now though so I don't know how many more factory rods I will buying in the future. Just something about catching a fish on a rod you built and customized.

Cheers,


----------



## Butthead (Aug 5, 2011)

I guess I'm going to be the Negative Nancy here.
They're cheap rods IMHO. Like someone else said, I don't think they're as stiff as they're labeled.
At $25 from Walmart, I would much rather spend the $40 to get a Lightning rod, which I think is one of the best low cost rods made today. ***Putting flame suit on, haha***


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 11, 2011)

All my bait casters are set up with cherrywood rods. The only problem I have with them is that the guides are rather flimsy, and are prone to bending/breakage. But then again, I'm kinda rough on my gear, and I use it primarily in the salt water. For the money, though, they are great rods.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Nov 8, 2011)

My first baitcaster was a cherrywood. I bought it for $12 at a shop that was goin' out of business. I use it for my catfishin pole now. The only complaint I have is that I had to replace the tip because the line (mono) was cutting grooves into the ring. Other than that, for the money it isn't bad.


----------



## JBooth (Nov 8, 2011)

I have one and love it. I use it for crappie to redfish and it always works great.


----------

